#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Interactive Petrophysics 4.2

## cherif1660

Salam Alikum everybody

Please, if anyone have the cure for IP 4.2 , please and please Share it, I need it 

God bless you



Cherif1660 :Adoration: See More: Interactive Petrophysics 4.2

----------


## cherif1660

Hi Again  everybody

        Please,  if anyone has the ----- for Ip 4.2 don't hesitate to share it pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, i need it.

        God bless you

        Cherif1660

----------


## cherif1660

Hi Again  everybody

        Please,  if anyone has the ----- for Ip 4.2 don't hesitate to share it pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase, i need it.

        God bless you

        Cherif1660

----------


## sami22

please share, thanks

----------


## nisa_core

Plz download it from following link. Go to link and Click on "Download through your browser".

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nisa_core

Plz download it from following link. Go to link and Click on "Download through your browser".

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aniltyagi

pl share the password to decrypt the file to download

----------


## nisa_core

Dear all. i do not know why all of you are facing problem to download I.P 4.2 from mega.nz link.. When you go to link .. there are 3 option.. 1. Downlaod with MEGASync..... 2. Impost to your cloud
3rd option is "Download through your browser" use 3 rd option..
Or better you this other link..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nisa_core

Better use this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## faypau

need help plz :

can anyone help me to compete installing IP 3.4 ......need .Txt file or steps explaining installation ......

Regards

----------


## Thanhdcb

> Better use this link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Many thanks
Can you help me to make IP4.3 work
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Now IP 4.4 released, can you get it?

----------


## Thanhdcb

Here is link to download IP 4.3 (installer only)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## EduardoRlc32

Con la version 4.2.2013. 275 no puedo calcular vshale ningun volumen de arcilla. Pueden ayudarme amigos? o con otra version full.

See More: Interactive Petrophysics 4.2

----------


## whery

ip 4.6 is ready to exchange

----------


## corex

I have IP 4.6.2 and 4.7 latest. if someone need, we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

